# Grooming Table Suggestions Needed



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Sophie just turned a year old and she just does not want to stay still when I am trying to dry her after she has had a bath. I have tried to sit on the floor with her and all she wants to do is rub, rub, rub to try to get dry. This evening, I decided to try putting a towel on the kitchen counter and put Soph up there to dry her. Well, it was the same thing as always, she just wants to rub constantly on the towel. My daughter is 18, but she isn't much help to be honest. :innocent: 

I am wondering if a grooming table with an arm would be better to help hold her still. Do any of you have a good grooming table that you could recommend for a decent price? It doesn't need to be fancy, just functional.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you dont' want a fancy table, this is definitely useful for grooming.


PetEdge: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table - Pink Top

What happened to you this weekend? Did you make it to Long beach? I was waiting for you to come up!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If you dont' want a fancy table, this is definitely useful for grooming.
> 
> 
> PetEdge: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table - Pink Top
> ...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

My groomer in MA told me a small area is best because the dog will not have room to roam, will be afraid of falling off, and stay put. I had the top of a small maple table (no legs) that I wrapped a large bath towel around then slid it under the faucet on the bathroom sink - 30"-36" size. it worked perfectly. Had enugh room to groom, lay Star down on, and electricity was right there for the blow dryer. Storage was a snap too.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

That one looks perfect foe what I need! Thanks Stacy. :aktion033:






bellaratamaltese said:


> If you dont' want a fancy table, this is definitely useful for grooming.
> 
> 
> PetEdge: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table - Pink Top
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree, I have the pink table from pet edge - you'll love it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cutie Patootie said:


> That one looks perfect foe what I need! Thanks Stacy. :aktion033:


I love mine. I throw it in the car when we go to shows so I can use it for the always wiggling Emma.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

One of these days you're going to have to snap a pic of your car packed to the rafters, Stacy...the way you describe it sounds like it would be a fun shot!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If you dont' want a fancy table, this is definitely useful for grooming.
> 
> 
> PetEdge: Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table - Pink Top
> ...


I have the same grooming table, only in blue. I bathe/dry/clip the dogs on the kitchen counter and while I don't use the grooming table every time, it does come in handy when they are being rowdy or lazy!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

After a bath Spookie is allowed to roll around on my bed a few minutes. She really has a blast doing it. Plus, it gets some excess water off her. My bed is always dry by the time I'm ready.

Santa is bringing me the grooming arm from PetEdge. It will clamp onto my kitchen table. Ms I don't wanna be here jumped off one day, Santa can't get here soon enough!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> One of these days you're going to have to snap a pic of your car packed to the rafters, Stacy...the way you describe it sounds like it would be a fun shot!


I'll get one after xmas when we are headed for a 4 day show :thumbsup:

I have mastered the art of packing my car to the extreme.


----------

